# Mammoth/Jackson Hole



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Question for the locals:
> 
> Im planning a trip to mammoth first week of dec...i was wondering on avg from personal experience, does the mountain usually get covered by then? 100% open? I know its hard to predict weather but at the same time i would like to experience a preseason dump.
> 
> ...


I've been checking the mammoth mtn forums, and it's iffy that first week of December from what I gathered.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

my last two trips to mammoth were in mid january (few years back). both times chair 23 wasn't open and the upper part of the mtn. wasn't even covered (daves run, cornice bowl etc) but we still got dumped on. it was the biggest storm I have ever seen, our toyota tundra was literally buried, then had an epic bluebird at june the next day.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Jackson is usually fully open by mid January, barring normal mid-season closings (due to avy danger or whatever).

Jan is also the 2nd best month for snowfall (Jackson, Wyoming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), so it is your best bet for fresh snow *and* a fully open mountain.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> I've been checking the mammoth mtn forums, and it's iffy that first week of December from what I gathered.


i remember checking last year around novemberish and saw that whistler and mammoth were top 2 in dumps...they were getting around 4-6" every day



WasatchMan said:


> my last two trips to mammoth were in mid january (few years back). both times chair 23 wasn't open and the upper part of the mtn. wasn't even covered (daves run, cornice bowl etc) but we still got dumped on. it was the biggest storm I have ever seen, our toyota tundra was literally buried, then had an epic bluebird at june the next day.


im so anxious to pull the trigger because i found a cheap flight from nyc for $500, i laready told my professors that i might be out that entire week....its really a tough call to make.



Tarzanman said:


> Jackson is usually fully open by mid January, barring normal mid-season closings (due to avy danger or whatever).
> 
> Jan is also the 2nd best month for snowfall (Jackson, Wyoming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), so it is your best bet for fresh snow *and* a fully open mountain.


thanks for this Tarzan, ill keep it in mind


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Jackson opened 100% day 1 last year. This year shaping up to be a wet one as well. Never know though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a tough one. The fact is, the earlier in the season you go the less the coverage will be. At all Western ski areas, the snow depth hits it's maximum depth right around May 1st or so. So in January, you're going to have a lot less coverage. Does that mean the riding sucks? Not really. Snowfall is usually heavy that month and powder days are frequent. Some stuff may not have the coverage to avoid core shots and such. So pick your terrain wisely. Then again, the same thing can be said for March and April even with the deeper snowpack. All that means is that stuff that you would normally avoid because it's obvious is now covered by a thin layer of snow and might look enticing. More often than not my worst core shots are acquired in March and April, not January...


----------

